# tigers



## BOWROD (Jul 11, 2008)

just thought i would let my fellow auburn fans in on this piece of video thats on rivals.com-the guys name is raymond cotton-he's the next QB at auburn and he looks unreal on the   video clips just what we need for the new offense


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 11, 2008)

He kin to this guy?


----------



## SuperSport (Jul 11, 2008)

That is probably just a confused Alabama Fan! 
Heck i dislike them both!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 12, 2008)

*Big Smile*



Blue Iron said:


> He kin to this guy?


-YEAH HE'S LEAVING THE IRON BOWL--HAPPY TO BE A WINNER AGAIN !!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2008)

*Also*

Got a commit from Brandon Jacobs FB from Parkview last week 

War Eagle!!


----------



## kevina (Jul 16, 2008)

*who is this guy*

he does not look happy


----------



## AU Bassman (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes our recruiting has been on the fast track this yr. Cotton and Jacobs look to be the future for sure. Just seems funny to me that rival fans, (that we own by the way,) having beaten them the last 6 yrs. in a row would come on this thread and post. Guess it's all in good fun. 

             6 is in the books,
                7 is near
                  WDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 17, 2008)

Yep it is all in good fun.  Just like Our 12 National Championships have been fun.  Do remind me how many your Blessed Spread Eagle has?  I don't understand why awbarn is so stoked about beating a NCAA restricted Bama team 6 years running?.  If you beat us another 2 or 3 years in a row then you'll have my respect.  Until then you and Tommy "Pine Box" Tubby can have fun missing the N.C.


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 17, 2008)

*bammer*



Blue Iron said:


> Yep it is all in good fun.  Just like Our 12 National Championships have been fun.  Do remind me how many your Blessed Spread Eagle has?  I don't understand why awbarn is so stoked about beating a NCAA restricted Bama team 6 years running?.  If you beat us another 2 or 3 years in a row then you'll have my respect.  Until then you and Tommy "Pine Box" Tubby can have fun missing the N.C.


--i will give you do credit alabama has won 1 national title since the invention of the vcr myself im 38 and all those other nc'ships YALL-won was way before my time !!!!!!!!!! bammer fans shouldnt be able to claim more than one unless you are atleast 60 yrs old


----------



## sleeze (Jul 17, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> --i will give you do credit alabama has won 1 national title since the invention of the vcr myself im 38 and all those other nc'ships YALL-won was way before my time !!!!!!!!!! bammer fans shouldnt be able to claim more than one unless you are atleast 60 yrs old



This sounds like Georgia and Florida fans arguing.

I see where the Auburn fans are coming from.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 18, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> --i will give you do credit alabama has won 1 national title since the invention of the vcr myself im 38 and all those other nc'ships YALL-won was way before my time !!!!!!!!!! bammer fans shouldnt be able to claim more than one unless you are atleast 60 yrs old



  And people like to call us Dawgs delusional and say that we live in the past.  Bammer has the market cornered on that.  I love it when they blow the dust off those chapionships that most o them weren't even alive for.  They have been a joke for years still think they are a power When was the last time they won a championship of ANY kind?  They are third best team in the state of Alabama behind Auburn and TROY!!  They're a joke.


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 18, 2008)

WOW, SGD.  Taking off the gloves.  OUCH!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> And people like to call us Dawgs delusional and say that we live in the past.  Bammer has the market cornered on that.  I love it when they blow the dust off those chapionships that most o them weren't even alive for.  They have been a joke for years still think they are a power When was the last time they won a championship of ANY kind?  They are third best team in the state of Alabama behind Auburn and TROY!!  They're a joke.



We've won a N.C. since the dawgs have.  "Nuff Said.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 18, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> We've won a N.C. since the dawgs have.  "Nuff Said.



Good for Bama...What's going to be funny is when AU beats the Tide again this year,then ya'll will be yelling for ol Saban's head.Nuff Said


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 18, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Good for Bama...What's going to be funny is when AU beats the Tide again this year,then ya'll will be yelling for ol Saban's head.Nuff Said



LOL.  That will be it too.   He wont last two more years if Auburn takes the next two.

They will be looking for a refund.


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 18, 2008)

He does make a good point.  Bama has won a National Title twelve years more recent than GA.  That's alot of birthdays GA fans.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 18, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> He does make a good point.  Bama has won a National Title twelve years more recent than GA.  That's alot of birthdays GA fans.



Yep


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 19, 2008)

That's right STIR THE POT!!!!!   Better hurry, COLLEGE FOOTBALL IS ALMOST HERE!!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 19, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> --i will give you do credit alabama has won 1 national title since the invention of the vcr myself im 38 and all those other nc'ships YALL-won was way before my time !!!!!!!!!! bammer fans shouldnt be able to claim more than one unless you are atleast 60 yrs old


 
I'm 50, and I promise you, I claim more than one.

I use to pull for Auburn also, until their fans started acting like UGA fans.

If you're gonna support an Alabama team, you better do it with some class, otherwise put some butt behind your record.

It takes time to build champions, and it takes the right coach, and the right recruiting. If most reasonable folks haven't noticed, that doesn't happen overnight.

Heck, UGA has had one of the best coaches in the Nation for a while now, and they still can't nail down a NC.

Auburn should be in line for one, given the talent Tuberville has as a coach, I'm just not sure where he stands as a recruiter, or a disciplinarian.

Time will tell, and in a few weeks, it'll be time boys...


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 19, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I'm 50, and I promise you, I claim more than one.
> 
> I use to pull for Auburn also, until their fans started acting like UGA fans.
> 
> ...



IT'S ALWAYS EASY TO SPOT AN INTELLIGENT bammer FAN---that was a good post !!! --I AGREE 100 %-BUT I DO THINK GA HAS ONE COMING {NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP}IN THE NEAR FUTURE !!


----------



## sleeze (Jul 19, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> IT'S ALWAYS EASY TO SPOT AN INTELLIGENT bammer FAN---that was a good post !!! --I AGREE 100 %-BUT I DO THINK GA HAS ONE COMING {NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP}IN THE NEAR FUTURE !!



I hear this from Ga fans every year. Same ole tune different year.  I expect 2 or 3 losses from UGA this year.


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 19, 2008)

sleeze said:


> I hear this from Ga fans every year. Same ole tune different year.  I expect 2 or 3 losses from UGA this year.


 alright pay attention SLEEZE--im an auburn fan i just cant look past the talent ga has , im not a ga fan i just think they are going to be very good the next couple yr's ??


----------



## sleeze (Jul 19, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> alright pay attention SLEEZE--im an auburn fan i just cant look past the talent ga has , im not a ga fan i just think they are going to be very good the next couple yr's ??


 
What? Who said you was a Georgia fan? not i.
Georgia has brought in talent for a while now.  Just never do nothing with the talent.  
I think they are talented too.  But so is Tenn, Florida, LSU, Auburn...............

Some could argue that Any of these teams have a National Championship in the near future.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2008)

sleeze said:


> I hear this from Ga fans every year. Same ole tune different year.  I expect 2 or 3 losses from UGA this year.



I don't know sleeze.  You won't see 3 losses for us this year.  I mean I know that would delight you  but it aint gonna happen.  Two maybe.  I hope not but it could definitely happen.  What's this about we never do anything with our talent?  Now if you're talking strictly in terms of a NC then I can't argue with that.  But look at our record the past seven years.  We've also won the SEC twice and played for the conference championship another time.  Look at our final ranings the last seven years and number of BCS bowl victories.  True, we haven't won a NC but anybody who says we haven't done ANYTHING isn't being realistic.  In that same stretch we have done more than anybody in the conference with the exception of yall and LSU.  Will this be our year?  I have no idea.  But the pieces are in place for a great season and I can't wait to find out.  Come on football!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 19, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> i just cant look past the talent ga has huh:



In my opinion UGA has nomore talent than UT or UF has.The only area I give UGA the advantage over UT is the front four on defense.UT is just not as deep.Only thing UGA can hope for is to protect there home better this year and get a few lucky breaks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> In my opinion UGA has nomore talent than UT or UF has.The only area I give UGA the advantage over UT is the front four on defense.UT is just not as deep.Only thing UGA can hope for is to protect there home better this year and get a few lucky breaks.



Ok.  The first the thing I see wrong with this is that we have a decisive advantage over Tenn. at qb.  Crompton has next to no game experience.  Enough said.  Next, Foster is a pretty good back.  Not as good as Knowshon but good for sure.  But who do yall have behind him?  Like you said our D line is better than yall's.  Also, don't you think yall will miss Mayo alot?  I mean a whole lot.  Yall's secondary is dang good led by Berry.  He is the real thing for sure.  The only thing we can hope for?  Come on.  I don't know what you will have to post about after the first weekend in October since 90% of your posts are about beating us the last two years.  LSU is going to be a battle for us.  Florida too.  But we will beat Tennessee this year.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 19, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know what you will have to post about after the first weekend in October since 90% of your posts are about beating us the last two years.  LSU is going to be a battle for us.  Florida too.  But we will beat Tennessee this year.



You mean the almighty dawgs lost to a team last year that the lowly Crimson Tide pummled?


----------



## sleeze (Jul 19, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> You mean the almighty dawgs lost to a team last year that the lowly Crimson Tide pummled?



I hate comparisions like this.  Here let me try it though.

You mean the Tide got beat by La-Monroe a team , the same La-Monroe team that beat Grambling State?

Even DJ Hall who magically played the 2nd half, nor the Refs could save the tide.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=273210333


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2008)

sleeze said:


> I hate comparisions like this.  Here let me try it though.
> 
> You mean the Tide got beat by La-Monroe a team , the same La-Monroe team that beat Grambling State?
> 
> ...



  That's funny right there.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> You mean the almighty dawgs lost to a team last year that the lowly Crimson Tide pummled?



Yet we still beat yall so you have nothing to talk smack about.  Kind of walked into that one didn't you?  Anymore pearls of wisdom?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 19, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok.  The first the thing I see wrong with this is that we have a decisive advantage over Tenn. at qb.  Crompton has next to no game experience.  Enough said.




That maybe true... only time will tell.In the mean time lets look at last year and go into alittle more detail about UGA's high powered offense.

 Ainge threw 1000 more yards than stafford.They both had 10 Int., but Ainge throwed 12 more TD's.Austin Rogers (UT's No. 2 receiver) had more yards than UGA's No.1 receiver (bailey).Just for kicks Lucas taylor had 1000 yards receiving.

Then you say...well UGA makes it up with the run game.I don't see it though, Moreno had alittle over 100 yards rushing than foster did.UGA mostly used only 2 backs where UT used 4 backs and all had over 100 yards rushing for the season.


In no way am I trying to down UGA.Just trying to back up my original post.I just don't see how anyone can say UGA has more talent when stats say otherwise.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 19, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yet we still beat yall so you have nothing to talk smack about.  Kind of walked into that one didn't you?  Anymore pearls of wisdom?



I was simply pointing out that you talk smack about Bama, but couldn't beat a team that we beat by several TD's.  The dawgs beat Bama square last year, barely.  Good game and the better team that day won.  ULM was a disappointing loss, humiliating even, but ya gotta move on.  Come on September and Roll Tide!  Auburn and Georgia are a lot alike, lots of almosts.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I was simply pointing out that you talk smack about Bama, but couldn't beat a team that we beat by several TD's.  The dawgs beat Bama square last year, barely.  Good game and the better team that day won.  ULM was a disappointing loss, humiliating even, but ya gotta move on.  Come on September and Roll Tide!  Auburn and Georgia are a lot alike, lots of almosts.



Look man.  I have no problem with you personally.  But playing these bogus connections really doesn't mean anything.  I mean since we beat yall how does it make yall look any better that yall beat Tenn?  I mean come on.  That's like The GSU people saying since they beat App. State then by proxy they would have or could have beaten Michigan.  That's ridiculous.  The only reason Michigan lost that game is because they saw it as a tune up game, which it should have been, and they were looking past them.  Everybody knows that.  I'm not running you down, I'm just saying that argument is baseless.  Tennessee beat us.  I don't like it but they did.  The fact that yall beat them and we beat yall doesn't mean anything by assosiation. You can't vicariously beat somebody.  I have never understood how people can make these kinds of cases for their team.  If this meant anything then getting beat wouldn't mean much and neither would winning.  Yall are the kings of almosts.  Yall start a horseshoe team if nearly and almost is what yall like to talk about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> That maybe true... only time will tell.In the mean time lets look at last year and go into alittle more detail about UGA's high powered offense.
> 
> Ainge threw 1000 more yards than stafford.They both had 10 Int., but Ainge throwed 12 more TD's.Austin Rogers (UT's No. 2 receiver) had more yards than UGA's No.1 receiver (bailey).Just for kicks Lucas taylor had 1000 yards receiving.
> 
> ...



Now that's a good argument.  Seriously.  I commend you that's well thought out knowledgeable argument.  Not meaningless chest pounding.  You make a good point.  Ainge was good.  And to date Stafford hasn't been great.  He's been good.  But not great.  Too inconsistent and prone to rely on arm strength too much.  I hope we will see him realize his potential this year.  Foster is a very good back that anybody would like to have.  I just think Knowshon is more of a "home run" threat.  Foster is powerful nad will run over you and has good speed, but I don't think he gives you the constant threat of breaking a big play like Knowshon does.  Our receivers are talented but until mid way through last season they were just way too inconsistent.  Hopefully they turned the corner but we will see.  Anyway, one thing we agree on is that it will be great to have some football to watch.  See you in Athens.


----------



## Eshad (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll just put my .02 in here, and at least it will make ME feel better.  

I just don't understand why everyone feels the need to trash everyone else's teams.  I grew up a Bama fan from the time I was in diapers.  If I had been born in TN or GA, I would probably be a Vol or a Dawg.   No problem there!   I love to root for my team, defend my team, and be unreasonably optimistic about my team.   But I also understand other folks feel just as strong about their team.  Again, that is the way is should be!

But I just hate it, Bama fans included, when someone runs off at the mouth, just to berate other teams, coaches, or individual players.  If they have done something to you personally, hey, you might have a beef.  Otherwise, any team can beat any other team on any given Saturday, Bama, Dawgs, Vols, Gators, Tigers, anyone.  That's what makes the college game so great.  Sure, Bama has a great history, and just as true, they really haven't amounted to much in the past 10 years.  But, I still love'em, and will still support them, just I would expect anyone else to do with their own teams.

Anyway, that is why they play the games, and they can't get here fast enough for me.  

Continue the tirades................


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 20, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Look man.  I have no problem with you personally.  But playing these bogus connections really doesn't mean anything.  I mean since we beat yall how does it make yall look any better that yall beat Tenn?  I mean come on.  That's like The GSU people saying since they beat App. State then by proxy they would have or could have beaten Michigan.  That's ridiculous.  The only reason Michigan lost that game is because they saw it as a tune up game, which it should have been, and they were looking past them.  Everybody knows that.  I'm not running you down, I'm just saying that argument is baseless.  Tennessee beat us.  I don't like it but they did.  The fact that yall beat them and we beat yall doesn't mean anything by assosiation. You can't vicariously beat somebody.  I have never understood how people can make these kinds of cases for their team.  If this meant anything then getting beat wouldn't mean much and neither would winning.  Yall are the kings of almosts.  Yall start a horseshoe team if nearly and almost is what yall like to talk about.




Well, it makes for good conversation to talk about Tn beat Ga, Ga beat Bama, but Bama beat TN.  Not trying to run down Ga for loosing to Tn, until I started on this board I was a pretty solid Dawg fan behind Bama, but some of you folks are so obnoxious it makes me re-think that.  I'm done with this conversation.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 20, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I was a pretty solid Dawg fan behind Bama, but some of you folks are so obnoxious it makes me re-think that..


 
Boy do some of us know that feeling.....





!!!! ROLL TIDE !!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Well, it makes for good conversation to talk about Tn beat Ga, Ga beat Bama, but Bama beat TN.  Not trying to run down Ga for loosing to Tn, until I started on this board I was a pretty solid Dawg fan behind Bama, but some of you folks are so obnoxious it makes me re-think that.  I'm done with this conversation.



Oh come on man.  No need to take it that serious.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 20, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh come on man.  No need to take it that serious.



Well, at least Dawg fans aren't QUITE as obnoxious as awbarn fans.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 20, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh come on man.  No need to take it that serious.



You realize we have completely de-railed the barners thread!  Thanks for the help SGD.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 20, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Well, it makes for good conversation to talk about Tn beat Ga, Ga beat Bama, but Bama beat TN.  Not trying to run down Ga for loosing to Tn, until I started on this board I was a pretty solid Dawg fan behind Bama, but some of you folks are so obnoxious it makes me re-think that.  I'm done with this conversation.



That's the pot calling the kettle black.......................


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 20, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> That's the pot calling the kettle black.......................


 

Blah, Blah, Blah, that was original, and ever so cliche'


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 20, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Blah, Blah, Blah, that was original, and ever so cliche'



Umm ok, like your some Einstein yourself.....................


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 20, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> Umm ok, like your some Einstein yourself.....................



Umm, compared to you he could be Forrest Gump and still be 50 I.Q. points ahead......


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 20, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> just thought i would let my fellow auburn fans in on this piece of video thats on rivals.com-the guys name is raymond cotton-he's the next QB at auburn and he looks unreal on the   video clips just what we need for the new offense



Back to the original post,the guy does look good on video.Hope ol Tray Blackmon can stay healthy and out of trouble


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 20, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Umm, compared to you he could be Forrest Gump and still be 50 I.Q. points ahead......



Spoken by a common garden variety slug.....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 20, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Umm, compared to you he could be Forrest Gump and still be 50 I.Q. points ahead......



OK................Why is someone so much smarter there Blue ???????? Just because you and him cheer for the tide....................... I have no problem with the Tide, as a matter of fact I have always liked them. You don't have a clue who I am or how smart or dumb I may or may not be.............But if takes saying that on a internet forum too make you feel like that much more of a man, by all means have at it....................I'm all for helping someone boost their self image.............Obviously, you need all the help you can get.............................I just love how folks run their soup coolers when they are behind a keyboard.....


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 20, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> I just love how folks run their soup coolers when they are behind a keyboard.....


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 20, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> OK................Why is someone so much smarter there Blue ???????? Just because you and him cheer for the tide....................... I have no problem with the Tide, as a matter of fact I have always liked them. You don't have a clue who I am or how smart or dumb I may or may not be.............But if takes saying that on a internet forum too make you feel like that much more of a man, by all means have at it....................I'm all for helping someone boost their self image.............Obviously, you need all the help you can get.............................I just love how folks run their soup coolers when they are behind a keyboard.....


 soooo  TRUE !!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> OK................Why is someone so much smarter there Blue ???????? Just because you and him cheer for the tide....................... I have no problem with the Tide, as a matter of fact I have always liked them. You don't have a clue who I am or how smart or dumb I may or may not be.............But if takes saying that on a internet forum too make you feel like that much more of a man, by all means have at it....................I'm all for helping someone boost their self image.............Obviously, you need all the help you can get.............................I just love how folks run their soup coolers when they are behind a keyboard.....



Dang Unicoi.  Got your war paint on don't you brother?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dang Unicoi.  Got your war paint on don't you brother?



No not really, I just love how folks think someone is so dumb because of who ya cheer for.........I have no problem with anyone here.............but I guess some folks got a problem with me................since my IQ is so low............
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> No not really, I just love how folks think someone is so dumb because of who ya cheer for.........I have no problem with anyone here.............but I guess some folks got a problem with me................since my IQ is so low............
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah well I wouldn't let it bother me too much.  Read some of their posts.  We aren't exactly dealing with Rhoads Scholars.  Seriously go back and read some of their posts and you'll see why it's so funny.  That's probably the puniest piece of trash talk I've ever heard on here.  We are talking about football and out of nowhere, "Oh yeah well I'm smarter than you."    Seriously what is that?  How can that possibly be determined on here?  Who cares anyway?


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 21, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> OK................Why is someone so much smarter there Blue ???????? Just because you and him cheer for the tide....................... I have no problem with the Tide, as a matter of fact I have always liked them. You don't have a clue who I am or how smart or dumb I may or may not be.............But if takes saying that on a internet forum too make you feel like that much more of a man, by all means have at it....................I'm all for helping someone boost their self image.............Obviously, you need all the help you can get.............................I just love how folks run their soup coolers when they are behind a keyboard.....




I have have read probably over 100 posts by you, and by 60 Grit. Both here in the Sports forum, and other places on this site.  I base my opinion on what I've read and I have made my opinion known. I don't think your an ignorant person period, and what team you pull for in College Football definitely does not reflect your intelligence.  If I remember correctly you started the intelligence or lack their of mud slinging before I said a word.  If you can't take the heat, Stay out of the kitchen.  You might also work......on.....those...run...on.....sentences.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah well I wouldn't let it bother me too much.  Read some of their posts.  We aren't exactly dealing with Rhoads Scholars.  Seriously go back and read some of their posts and you'll see why it's so funny.  That's probably the puniest piece of trash talk I've ever heard on here.  We are talking about football and out of nowhere, "Oh yeah well I'm smarter than you."    Seriously what is that?  How can that possibly be determined on here?  Who cares anyway?



Wasn't trash talk, it was a rebuttal to something he said about my ol' buddy 60 Grit.  I'm not claiming to be smarter than anyone here, especially based on which team you pull for. (Unless your an awbarn fan, then I hate to break it to you, but your pretty dense.) And to set the record straight, no I'm not a Rhodes Scholar, but I was the Valedictorian of my class and was offered an academic scholarship to UGA, which (This is where MY stupidity shows) I turned down.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 21, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Spoken by a common garden variety slug.....



???


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

Wasn't this thread about one of those teams that wear Orange???

Have I told anyone how I feel about the color Orange??


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Wasn't this thread about one of those teams that wear Orange???
> 
> Have I told anyone how I feel about the color Orange??



If I had to guess you feel about like I do about teams that wear Orange.  You need to open your PM's up ol' Timer.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> If I had to guess you feel about like I do about teams that wear Orange. You need to open your PM's up ol' Timer.


 
It's on, there are just a privilaged few that can get through......


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 21, 2008)

*Can't we all just get along*


----------



## kevina (Jul 21, 2008)

*Sgd It Is Hard To Live In*



South GA Dawg said:


> And people like to call us Dawgs delusional and say that we live in the past.  Bammer has the market cornered on that.  I love it when they blow the dust off those chapionships that most o them weren't even alive for.   When was the last time they won a championship of ANY kind?
> 
> THE PAST WHEN YOU DO NOT HAVE MUCH OF ONE
> AS FAR AS BLOWING DUST OFF OF THE NC FOOTBALL TROPHY OUR TROPHY HAS ABOUT 12 YEARS LESS DUST ON IT AS YOURS


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

kevina said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > And people like to call us Dawgs delusional and say that we live in the past. Bammer has the market cornered on that. I love it when they blow the dust off those chapionships that most o them weren't even alive for. When was the last time they won a championship of ANY kind?
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> Umm ok, like your some Einstein yourself.....................


 
No, it's called denial... 



> Blah.. Blah.. Blah.. All you ever talk about is how Bama got into a little trouble..


 
The only folks that don't grasp how bad of a black eye Bama gave the sport is Bama..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> kevina said:
> 
> 
> > were on some sort of probation??
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I'm not claiming to be smarter than anyone here, especially based on which team you pull for. (Unless your an awbarn fan, then I hate to break it to you, but your pretty dense.)


 
Actually I think all the "Stupid" jokes refer to the entire state of Alabama...

I'll say it.. If you don't pull for the Dawgs, I think your Stupid... That goes for anyone....op2:


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually I think all the "Stupid" jokes refer to the entire state of Alabama...
> 
> I'll say it.. If you don't pull for the Dawgs, I think your Stupid... That goes for anyone....op2:


 
Thank God that's only a thought, and it belongs to you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Thank God that's only a thought, and it belongs to you.


 

Oh no... I'm pretty sure a lot of the Dawg nation would agree..


----------



## kevina (Jul 21, 2008)

*they should have won the NC that year*



60Grit said:


> kevina said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't that the year that all other teams in college football were either plagued with injuries or were on some sort of probation??
> ...


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually I think all the "Stupid" jokes refer to the entire state of Alabama...
> 
> I'll say it.. If you don't pull for the Dawgs, I think your Stupid... That goes for anyone....op2:



Well chalk one up for idiocy if you think which team you pull for in College football determines your level of intelligence.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 21, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Well, it makes for good conversation to talk about Tn beat Ga, Ga beat Bama, but Bama beat TN.  Not trying to run down Ga for loosing to Tn, until I started on this board I was a pretty solid Dawg fan behind Bama, but some of you folks are so obnoxious it makes me re-think that.  I'm done with this conversation.



No your boy 60 replied to my Kettle post, with the blah, blah, blah cliche comment. So I came back with the Einstein remark and then super Blue boy decides to come to the rescue with the IQ remark.................both sides slung mud just as much as the other. Don't act all high and mighty and inocent. I'm just as quilty as you are and vice versa.....................That being said, I could really care less what you think.................................However, I do believe I would make sure that my posts were mistake free before I cast anymore stones about someone else's grammer..................... Oh by the way, exactly what is loosing to someone??????? The last time I checked the 2 college degrees hanging on the wall, say that I may be pretty dumb, but evidently I'm not the dullest crayon in the box......................As for heat in the kitchen.........................I can handle it, in the kitchen, in the hallway, in the basement, it doesn't matter I've been in many burning houses that were very very HOT.............I really think folks need to know what real heat is before using a phrase like that.......................Go join your local fire department then get back too me on the heat comment.............................. Oh yeah, my uncle can whip your uncle and my DAWG is bigger and badder than your tide.................."I'm done with this Conversation"..........
Daddy loves ya 

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

You boys need to add some creative civility to your lick swappin', or at least bring up to a 6th grade level of insults.....


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> As for heat in the kitchen.........................I can handle it,


 
Oh yeah, it really shows..!!...


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 21, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> No your boy 60 replied to my Kettle post, with the blah, blah, blah cliche comment. So I came back with the Einstein remark and then super Blue boy decides to come to the rescue with the IQ remark.................both sides slung mud just as much as the other. Don't act all high and mighty and inocent. I'm just as quilty as you are and vice versa.....................That being said, I could really care less what you think.................................However, I do believe I would make sure that my posts were mistake free before I cast anymore stones about someone else's grammer..................... Oh by the way, exactly what is loosing to someone??????? The last time I checked the 2 college degrees hanging on the wall, say that I may be pretty dumb, but evidently I'm not the dullest crayon in the box......................As for heat in the kitchen.........................I can handle it, in the kitchen, in the hallway, in the basement, it doesn't matter I've been in many burning houses that were very very HOT.............I really think folks need to know what real heat is before using a phrase like that.......................Go join your local fire department then get back too me on the heat comment.............................. Oh yeah, my uncle can whip your uncle and my DAWG is bigger and badder than your tide.................."I'm done with this Conversation"..........
> Daddy loves ya
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!




Calm down oh one of little grammar.  Had to search through all my posts to find a mistake, and I can count 5 in your last post?  Thanks for being a fireman, and those college degree's are cool too.  Take it easy, take a breath don't let this old dumb Bama Boy get you all riled up.  BTW what is "quilty"?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 21, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Calm down oh one of little grammar.  Had to search through all my posts to find a mistake, and I can count 5 in your last post?  Thanks for being a fireman, and those college degree's are cool too.  Take it easy, take a breath don't let this old dumb Bama Boy get you all riled up.  BTW what is "quilty"?



Nope no searching required just scrolled up a bit................ I ain't riled up, just don't cast a stone if your as "guilty" as the next guy. Lord knows I can't spell worth a flip thank goodness for spell check.................. Ya'll have fun this uneducated DAWG fan is going to bed
Daddy Loves you'uns


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

kevina said:


> 60Grit said:
> 
> 
> > they had 4 tailbacks in the game every play!
> ...


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 21, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> Nope no searching required just scrolled up a bit................ I ain't riled up, just don't cast a stone if your as "guilty" as the next guy. Lord knows I can't spell worth a flip thank goodness for spell check.................. Ya'll have fun this uneducated DAWG fan is going to bed
> Daddy Loves you'uns



Now that we're all friends how bout that Bama/Ga Ticket?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Well chalk one up for idiocy if you think which team you pull for in College football determines your level of intelligence.


 
Actually my degrees show my level of intelligence... Dare to compare?


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> kevina said:
> 
> 
> > You would think it was 4 backs after Herschel hit you..
> ...


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually my degrees show my level of intelligence... Dare to compare?



How in the heck does deodorant determine how smart you are?

I'll tell anyone I'm an idiot, had good enough ACT scores to get into any school in the nation, and I work in a sawmill.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 21, 2008)

I still love the fact that we have utterly de-railed the barners thread.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I'll tell anyone I'm an idiot.


 
Well, I'm glad we do agree on ONE thing...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, he took the glory that the offensive line prepared for him and ran with it in the pro's didn't he?
> ...


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> 60Grit said:
> 
> 
> > THE BEST THERE EVER WAS!
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > Was being the operative word here, and the best thing Herschel ever did was Detroit was getting traded for 7 other players.
> ...


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> 60Grit said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a break!! That's like saying if Bama didn't have Bear Bryant we would have never heard of Bama football...
> ...


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> 60Grit said:
> 
> 
> > I'll make it easier for you! Best there ever WAS to this day! I can space the words out a little if it's easier for you to read...
> ...


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 21, 2008)

Me Personally I Love The Fact That It Took Bammer Beating A Team That Had A 5&6 Record [ COLORADO}----In A Bowl Game Just To Be Considered A Winning SeasonTHATS 4 MILLION WELL SPENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AFTER CLEMSON GETS A HOLD OF YALL YOU WILL DISLIKE ALL SHADES OF ORANGE !!


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

That is certainly a post worthy of a Blah, Blah, Blah.

Funny how facts are selective to you cowpup fans.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > Best there ever was at UGA, to this day.
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> That is certainly a post worthy of a Blah, Blah, Blah.
> 
> Funny how facts are selective to you cowpup fans.


 
There's that good ole Bama edumacation... Heee...Heee... Pass me the jug Cletus...

Is that your only line of defense?? Blah.. Blah.. Blah..  Actually, No it's not.. You like to call folks Morons too... As Unicoi said... "Like calling the kettle Black.."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > I love it, once again it is another colleges fan bringing up Alabama's former coaches.....
> ...


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> 60Grit said:
> 
> 
> > I phrased them exactly as you read them... That's why I said I would space them out for you...
> ...


----------



## sleeze (Jul 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> 60Grit said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a break!! That's like saying if Bama didn't have Bear Bryant we would have never heard of Bama football... So that offensive line is what helped him run people slap over??
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2008)

kevina said:


> South GA Dawg said:
> 
> 
> > And people like to call us Dawgs delusional and say that we live in the past.  Bammer has the market cornered on that.  I love it when they blow the dust off those chapionships that most o them weren't even alive for.   When was the last time they won a championship of ANY kind?
> ...


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> kevina said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. We beat yall.
> ...


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> Me Personally I Love The Fact That It Took Bammer Beating A Team That Had A 5&6 Record [ COLORADO}----In A Bowl Game Just To Be Considered A Winning SeasonTHATS 4 MILLION WELL SPENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AFTER CLEMSON GETS A HOLD OF YALL YOU WILL DISLIKE ALL SHADES OF ORANGE !!


 
Make no mistake.. That 4 million deal was a deal of desperation after being turned down by their 1st and 2nd choices...


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Make no mistake.. That 4 million deal was a deal of desperation after being turned down by their 1st and 2nd choices...


 
I rather see it as a statement of how successful the Alumni have been in their professional careers to be able to support such a program.

How much is Richt being paid??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > HMMMMM, I don't see Herschel at the top of this list.
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> I rather see it as a statement of how successful the Alumni have been in their professional careers to be able to support such a program.


 
Oh, I thought it was due to the fact that Bama Alumni save so much on housing by owning trailors instead of houses that they could afford it...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Slayer, Unicoi.  Why even argue.  We beat them.  Yeah remember that crimson tide/elephants?  All the offseason snapping and tough guy talk and yall won.........how many games?  Lets see, you're rumbling about how big and bad you little daisies think you are and you lost to us, who you claim to be so superior to, and lost to Auburn AGAIN.  So what do yall have to run your pie holes about?  Remind me?


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, I thought it was due to the fact that Bama Alumni save so much on housing by owning trailors instead of houses that they could afford it...


 
Oh yeah, I forgot, that has to be it...


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Slayer, Unicoi. Why even argue. We beat them. Yeah remember that crimson tide/elephants? All the offseason snapping and tough guy talk and yall won.........how many games? Lets see, you're rumbling about how big and bad you little daisies think you are and you lost to us, who you claim to be so superior to, and lost to Auburn AGAIN. So what do yall have to run your pie holes about? Remind me?


 

Please do hold tight to that moment and keep living in it. It seems to work so well for you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > Yep Barry Sanders was better in the NFL and College, imo.
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hey Slayer, Unicoi. Why even argue. We beat them. Yeah remember that crimson tide/elephants? All the offseason snapping and tough guy talk and yall won.........how many games? Lets see, you're rumbling about how big and bad you little daisies think you are and you lost to us, who you claim to be so superior to, and lost to Auburn AGAIN. So what do yall have to run your pie holes about? Remind me?


 
I was just stepping in and helping unicoi out.. No to mention it feels good to stretch my legs.. Haven't been in here for awhile..


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Please do hold tight to that moment and keep living in it. It seems to work so well for you.



Ok.  Sure.  Sort of like you holding tight to when you could chew solid food and didn't need a walker?  Yeah you can go ahead and stop talking now.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> sleeze said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you guys didn't see my earlier post with this in it... I guess ESPN doesn't know what they are talking about either..
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I was just stepping in and helping unicoi out.. No to mention it feels good to stretch my legs.. Haven't been in here for awhile..



Yep and it's good to have you back brother.  Looks like the, um, algae was getting thick in here.  There is one that's so full of it we need to invent an icon of a little man with a shovel just for his posts.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you're upset that you don't have a DAWG in this fight..



Your right i dont have a DOG in this fight....

But this gator didn't have a bad college or pro career.

http://www.collegefootball.org/famersearch.php?id=90120


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Wow you post a video that ESPN aired. Hershey must be the best.
> 
> ESPN homerism towards OSU and others is pathetic. Do you agree with that?
> 
> ...


 
Actually I posted a couple (ESPN and Rivals) of reputable sources for my arguement. True ESPN has a love affair with USC and Ohio State but they don't have one for UGA or any team in the SEC for that matter so that is what makes my case even stronger. There aired special was also a collection of opionions based on actual Stats. They just didn't have one guy put this special together.

NBC's love affair is strickly for ratings and contracts... 

Emmitt Smith was a great back in college and the "Best" in the NFL (stats don't lie) but Herschel almost rushed for more total yards then Emmitt did in just 2 seasons.. Emmitt holds "No" NCAA records just school records. Herschel on the other hand holds 11 NCAA Records, 16 SEC records and 41 Georgia records. Not to mention he did all of this in the SEC. He ran almost 2,000 more yards then Barry Sanders did. If you want to compare yards the you have to look at Thurman Thomas..

Say what you want but like I said.. Stats don't lie.. Herschel rushed for more yards then anyone in 3 seasons and holds that record and if you don't think he did stuff no one else on the field could do you should watch some more highlights..

So please find those articles and videos and give me good ones from multiple creditable places and see which direction they lead us.. Not Joe Blow from the local newspaper in those college towns.. Let's see em..


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2008)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


>


 
You might want to get another bag of popcorn... That search is taking a while...


----------



## kevina (Jul 22, 2008)

*another pup*



Browning Slayer said:


> 60Grit said:
> 
> 
> > Give me a break!! That's like saying if Bama didn't have Bear Bryant we would have never heard of Bama football...
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2008)

kevina said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > 60Grit said:
> ...


----------



## sleeze (Jul 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually I posted a couple (ESPN and Rivals) of reputable sources for my arguement. True ESPN has a love affair with USC and Ohio State but they don't have one for UGA or any team in the SEC for that matter so that is what makes my case even stronger. There aired special was also a collection of opionions based on actual Stats. They just didn't have one guy put this special together.
> 
> NBC's love affair is strickly for ratings and contracts...
> 
> ...



Barry averaged 7.6 a carry in 1988, thats right stats do not lie my friend. YPC tells alot.  He simply didn't have the attempts in his first 2 college season to really account for anything. He played behind Thurman Thomas his first year, if Thurman wouldn't have been their his stats would have been wayyyyy better.  Something that helped Walker is that he played as a freshman.  

And Barry's second year he only touched the ball around 100 times, But when they gave him the ball in 88, 373 attempts with a 7.6avg.

Hershey owns 11 ncaa records you say? Well Barry owns around 30, all pretty much single season records.

Herschel Made his stats in the mighty SEC,  What happened when he played in the NFL, where the competition was even better.  Here i tell you,  A whopping 2 1,000 yard rushing seasons.

How many 1,000 yard seasons did Barry have in the NFL?  uhhhh, every year he played

Barry played behind a FB in College and so did Heschel.
Fast forward to NFL, Barry didn't have a FB and neither did Herschel most of the time.

Just for kicks heres a link. Oh yeah, Its a ESPN link, since their the professionals , right?

http://espn.go.com/page2/s/list/collegefootball/seasons.html


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> You might want to get another bag of popcorn... That search is taking a while...



I 've taken the approach to just sit back and watch,and take the occasional shot at some of these yahoos....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Just for kicks heres a link. Oh yeah, Its a ESPN link, since their the professionals , right?
> 
> http://espn.go.com/page2/s/list/collegefootball/seasons.html


 

You forgot to look at the title in your link... It's "SINGLE" individual seasons... You can't take the #1 player out of 1 season... Try AGAIN!!!  Look at the person's total years in college and compare... Silly little Gator..


----------



## sleeze (Jul 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot to look at the title in your link... It's "SINGLE" individual seasons... You can't take the #1 player out of 1 season... Try AGAIN!!!  Look at the person's total years in college and compare... Silly little Gator..



No, didn't forget to look, Look at my thread again pooch.

They both played 3 seasons in college.
Barry had 2,625 in 1 season. This is the key, listen read closely, His first season he played behind Thurman Thomas. 2nd season he had around 100attempts. 

Ok here it is:
Barry Sanders Total rushing attempts 523 with 3,556 total yards.

Herschel Walker Total rushing attempts 994 with 5,259 total yards.

SOOOOOO, if you do the math and Sanders had 994 attempts , who is better?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 23, 2008)

sleeze said:


> No, didn't forget to look, Look at my thread again pooch.
> 
> They both played 3 seasons in college.
> Barry had 2,625 in 1 season. This is the key, listen read closely, His first season he played behind Thurman Thomas. 2nd season he had around 100attempts.
> ...



I believe you are a closet Dawg Fan


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

sleeze said:


> No, didn't forget to look, Look at my thread again pooch.
> 
> They both played 3 seasons in college.
> Barry had 2,625 in 1 season. This is the key, listen read closely, His first season he played behind Thurman Thomas. 2nd season he had around 100attempts.
> ...


 

Nothing wrong with my math... Sad thing is, you'll never know what Barry could have accomplished if he would have played the whole time all 3 years.. Too bad he didn't, then you might have a better leg to stand on... What he could of... Should of... Might of... It doesn't work like that.. Better player has over 5,000 yards and not 3,000... I'm sure you can do that math... Just look at the yards and you'll see which one has the higher number... Well at least I think you can...

And you still haven't shown me these videos and articles that you said were there... Still waiting on those.. Only article you've shown me is one for Single Season and that doesn't come close... Keep digging.. You actually already tried and Herschels name keeps popping up... Just google it and see what comes up...


----------



## sleeze (Jul 23, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> 60Grit said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Dayne played 4 seasons and Herschel ran for 3..
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

sleeze said:


> Yeah if Hershey coulda, shoulda, woulda played 4 seasons. Sound familiar to ya? Ron Dayne has more yards, numbers dont lie. So he must be better. This is the same thinking that you are taking with the Hershey(i cant remember my Heisman) and the Barry comparison. Barry was in college for 3 years but really only got substantial carries in his 2nd and 3rd seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Talk all you want about who YOU think but like I've said a few different times.. I'm still waiting for those articles and videos you said were out there... Barry to Ron... Having a hard time?? Jumping ship to a different back now? Stick to your guns, don't fold like Tebow did against Michigan and UGA...

I didn't say anything about calling me a Pooch... I was just making a simple observation about what Dawgsey said.. That's all.. Trust me, you little gators don't threaten me at all... Especially when all you can come up with is "YOUR" thoughts.. I've played my royal flush and all you keep coming up with are different sets of face cards.. And I can give you more of those articles and videos on Herschel if you like? So once again, please, oh please show me those videos and articles you say are out there instead of giving me just YOUR thoughts cause quite frankly I don't think you have the credentials as ESPN and Rivals do... I could be wrong but your going to have to prove me wrong... 

I know it's just got to be burning you up inside to say Herschel was the best.. C'mon.. You can say it... It'll only sting for a minute.. I promise...  

And make no mistake, I don't consider you a friend... Just a Gator in denial..


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 23, 2008)

Reading the latest on the cowpups one and only golden boy, I wonder which personality it was that ran for all of those yards. He's turned out to be the Sybil of college football. A real nutcase.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Reading the latest on the cowpups one and only golden boy, I wonder which personality it was that ran for all of those yards. He's turned out to be the Sybil of college football. A real nutcase.



Yeah kind of like yall are the joke of Alabama football.  Third best team in the state behind Auburn and Troy.  You must be proud.  Go drink some prune juice or something.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Reading the latest on the cowpups one and only golden boy, I wonder which personality it was that ran for all of those yards. He's turned out to be the Sybil of college football. A real nutcase.


 

Hey grandpa... Did it take you a couple of days to walk back to the computer from the bathroom or did you get confused and get lost??

And our one and only golden boy is still better then anything that has come out of Bama...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

Still waiting, Sleeze...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey grandpa... Did it take you a couple of days to walk back to the computer from the bathroom or did you get confused and get lost??
> 
> And our one and only golden boy is still better then anything that has come out of Bama...



  Easy Slayer.  You might give him a cardiac event.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 23, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still waiting, Sleeze...



I said in my orginal statement  that i could find a article or whatever that had Herschel NOT being the #1 back.  If you look a few posts up you can see 60Grit already done the work for me.  You even quoted it. 

You are not a very good observer, are you?
Maybe you have split personality like Hershey?

Just keep reminding Walker that he was the best college back, Cause he doesn't remember.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 23, 2008)

sleeze said:


> You are not a very good observer, are you?
> .


 
Actually, it is called cognitive reading skills, which by the way they are teaching at a younger age now a day, but obviously these boys played hooky during that period of their elementary education years.


----------



## SuperSport (Jul 23, 2008)

Guys, Are ya'll going to make me read this WHOLE thread? I don't want to but 2 schools against little ole UGA isn't fair? Wait yes it is! We are that good! Browning Slayer and SGD I guess ya'll are and can handle it!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Guys, Are ya'll going to make me read this WHOLE thread? I don't want to but 2 schools against little ole UGA isn't fair? Wait yes it is! We are that good! Browning Slayer and SGD I guess ya'll are and can handle it!



Yeah man it aint no big deal.  Not worried about it one bit.  I hear gramps bumping his old geriatric gums but it's the same meaingingless self agarandizing nonsese as always.  Jump on in if you want or just watch me and Slayer do our thing.  Nothing to stressful here.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> meaingingless self agarandizing nonsese .


 
Seems that the cognitive skills weren't the only ones skipped out on in class....
Drink much??


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Seems that the cognitive skills weren't the only ones skipped out on in class....
> Drink much??



Oooooooooooh you got me!!  Cognitive skills?  Yeah because when we think of cognitive skills we think of 60 year old grits.  Hey whatever Mathusala.  I'll compare degrees with you any time.  Looks like we are back to square one with you daisies.  This got started with somebody starting some mess about Unicoi's intelligence.  Now here we are again.  You have pretty limited arsenal don't you?  Unless you have a post graduate degree I don't want to hear about it.  Now this time around just promise us one thing.  Don't get your little feelings hurt and go into hiding for two months.  It's gettng dark outside so I know your bed time is getting close.  Please do keep treating me to stories of yall's past glory.  Holding onto and living in that moment seems to work for you.  And to answer your question yes I do sometimes.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oooooooooooh you got me!! Cognitive skills? Yeah because when we think of cognitive skills we think of 60 year old grits. Hey whatever Mathusala. I'll compare degrees with you any time. Looks like we are back to square one with you daisies. This got started with somebody starting some mess about Unicoi's intelligence. Now here we are again. You have pretty limited arsenal don't you? Unless you have a post graduate degree I don't want to hear about it. Now this time around just promise us one thing. Don't get your little feelings hurt and go into hiding for two months. It's gettng dark outside so I know your bed time is getting close. Please do keep treating me to stories of yall's past glory. Holding onto and living in that moment seems to work for you. And to answer your question yes I do sometimes.


 
Is that all you have, is a piece of paper to hide behind. How sad. 

When you have some objective comments relative to the subject I'll be happy to entertain them.

Oh and by the way Einstein, it's Methuselah.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Is that all you have, is a piece of paper to hide behind. How sad.
> 
> When you have some objective comments relative to the subject I'll be happy to entertain them.
> 
> Oh and by the way Einstein, it's Methuselah.



Nobody is hiding behind anything.  You are the one that runs into hiding when you get your little panties in a bunch.  Believe you me, you are the last thing in the world that could make me hide.  You are the typical internet tough guy and I treat you as such.  Living out your little half baked fantasies about the big rough neck that you think you are while hiding behind a keyboard.  There is something sad here alright and it's not me.  Not interested in being "objective".  I'm a fan.  Who cares about being objective?  You're real objective with your little Alabama cheerleader routine that you treat us to all the time.  Man what makes you think I care about you entertaining my comments?  You should be glad I even stoop to the level of answering your dumb posts.  I don't care what your opinions are.  I guess you decide what's "relative to the subject."  You started the nonsense about "cognitive skills" and such there genius not me.  You continued it being all worried about spelling.  Whatever.  Keep trying to polka around the subject and trying to divert attention from the fact that your team is a joke and has been for years.  It's appropriate that you would root for such a team.  Slayer I'm done with this guy.  It's not even a challenge.  You want him?  I might come back later if it gets interesting or if he doesn't go hide again.  Or if there is anything left of him.  Go to it brother.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

sleeze said:


> I said in my orginal statement that i could find a article or whatever that had Herschel NOT being the #1 back. If you look a few posts up you can see 60Grit already done the work for me. You even quoted it.
> 
> You are not a very good observer, are you?
> Maybe you have split personality like Hershey?
> ...


 
You really are that slow aren't you??... You said you could find articles and VIDEOS and I'm still waiting for one of those items from you...  Not to mention I said "CREDITABLE" sources.. The article Ole Blue Hair put out there was from "Randy Inman" with the Associated Content.. Whatever the heck that is... Why don't you do your homework before you come and play with the big boys little gator.. Why don't you look at his BIO and see what creditability he actually has... Oh wait, he has a high school degree... Man, that's some in depth stuff right there.. He has no more knowledge about the sport then anyone else.. Like I said before, give me some real CREDITABLE stories and videos that you said were just out there everywhere... I understand you're having a hard time with that and we all know Gators have brains the size of peas and all but c'mon man... Get with it or stick to high school ball..   

This thread has gone into 3 pages and you are still hee-hawing around...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Is that all you have, is a piece of paper to hide behind. How sad.
> 
> When you have some objective comments relative to the subject I'll be happy to entertain them.
> 
> Oh and by the way Einstein, it's Methuselah.


 

Oh come on old man... Why are you so upset?? Drop your teeth in the wrong jar and got a bad taste in your mouth??

My couple of pieces of paper are probably more then you'll ever have.. And I don't have to hide behind anything...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Is that all you have, is a piece of paper to hide behind. How sad.
> 
> When you have some objective comments relative to the subject I'll be happy to entertain them.
> 
> Oh and by the way Einstein, it's Methuselah.



By the way.  Nice avatar there tough guy I was wondering what you looked like.  Now I know.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nobody is hiding behind anything. You are the one that runs into hiding when you get your little panties in a bunch. Believe you me, you are the last thing in the world that could make me hide. You are the typical internet tough guy and I treat you as such. Living out your little half baked fantasies about the big rough neck that you think you are while hiding behind a keyboard. There is something sad here alright and it's not me. Not interested in being "objective". I'm a fan. Who cares about being objective? You're real objective with your little Alabama cheerleader routine that you treat us to all the time. Man what makes you think I care about you entertaining my comments. You should be glad I even stoop to the level of answering your dumb posts. I don't care what your opinions are. I guess you decide what's "relative to the subject." You started the nonsense about "cognitive skills" and such there genius not me. You continued it being all worried about spelling. Whatever. Keep trying to polka around the subject and trying to divert attention from the fact that your team is a joke and has been for years. It's appropriate that you would root for such a team. Slayer I'm done with this guy. It's not even a challenge. You want him? I might come back later if it gets interesting or if he doesn't go hide again. Or if there is anything left of him. Go to it brother.


 
Your tripe little name calling is hilarious.

Let another fan of another team be 1/2 as fanatical and 1/10th as obnoxious  and 1/100th as immature as you are and you start calling them internet bullies, and equivocating them with cyber roughnecks.

I have done nothing but offer more civil banter than you have and all you can offer in retort is, Ooooooh look what I've done, look who I am, instead of mature objective facts about your team.

In regards to UGA, I hold them in very high esteem as a staple in college football and a standard for other teams to look up to.

As for some of their fans on Woody's that I happen to be friends with, they are great people. As for the sloppy immature fanatical banter that you regurgitate all over the web, all you are doing is furthering the distaste for your team that those less objective may have.

Way to prop them up Troll. 

Out here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Your tripe little name calling is hilarious.
> 
> Let another fan of another team be 1/2 as fanatical and 1/10th as obnoxious  and 1/100th as immature as you are and you start calling them internet bullies, and equivocating them with cyber roughnecks.
> 
> ...



Just don't go into hiding again.  They might have shut this sight down since you are so popular and respected.  Troll.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whatever.  Keep trying to polka around the subject and trying to divert attention from the fact that your team is a joke and has been for years.



Honest question, if Bama has been a joke for years, then Why have we won a NC since Ga has?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Honest question, if Bama has been a joke for years, then Why have we won a NC since Ga has?


 

That's an easy one... You guys have given the SEC the biggest BLACK EYE the sport has seen down here.. You were once a proud National standup team but now you're considered a bunch of cheating thugs that have to pay there way into wins.. Do you want me to stop there? 

Whatever you won in the past is a shadow to the crap that went on there.. Why do you think you were a finger nail away from getting the death penalty?? Yeah, I say laughing stock of football..

Wasn't it Bama that couldn't play us for the SEC championship a few years ago due to another probation?? Yep, laughing stock.. You guys have a long way to go and you'll never get rid of those scars..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Just don't go into hiding again. They might have shut this sight down since you are so popular and respected. Troll.


 
Actually SGD, it's called being crazy... It comes with old age and furtunately we'll have to go through what he is going through in about another 60 years or so..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 23, 2008)

yall try taking a deep breath before posting


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 23, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's an easy one... You guys have given the SEC the biggest BLACK EYE the sport has seen down here.. You were once a proud National standup team but now you're considered a bunch of cheating thugs that have to pay there way into wins.. Do you want me to stop there?
> 
> Whatever you won in the past is a shadow to the crap that went on there.. Why do you think you were a finger nail away from getting the death penalty?? Yeah, I say laughing stock of football..
> 
> Wasn't it Bama that couldn't play us for the SEC championship a few years ago due to another probation?? Yep, laughing stock.. You guys have a long way to go and you'll never get rid of those scars..



I can't control what went on from the early 90's until the late 90's.  I'm glad that you do see that we were once a "National Stand-Up Team" and I hope you can see that we are working to get back to that level.  I have not been happy with Bama's performance in recent years, but I can't control it either.  All I can do is keep pulling for them.  Heres another honest question, If Ga was found to be changing grades, giving favors to players, whatever and was put on probation the same as Bama, would you jump ship? If so your not much of a fan.  Can you control what they do for their players?  Nope, you can't, like I couldn't control what that idiot Dubose did.  Take a chill pill dude, I don't go around trashing the Dawgs, I go around defending my team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I can't control what went on from the early 90's until the late 90's. I'm glad that you do see that we were once a "National Stand-Up Team" and I hope you can see that we are working to get back to that level. I have not been happy with Bama's performance in recent years, but I can't control it either. All I can do is keep pulling for them. Heres another honest question, If Ga was found to be changing grades, giving favors to players, whatever and was put on probation the same as Bama, would you jump ship? If so your not much of a fan. Can you control what they do for their players? Nope, you can't, like I couldn't control what that idiot Dubose did. Take a chill pill dude, I don't go around trashing the Dawgs, I go around defending my team.


 
You guys were at one time one of the greatest if not the greatest program in the Nation but that went south fast and hard!

Bama would actually be my 2nd choice of teams in the SEC and I always root for you except when you play us and I may laugh when you do lose to lesser opponents..

Can't say I'd give up UGA for anything.. I've spent too much money there and luckily we've never gone through any junk like that.. I hope our organization watches it a little better then that.. 

I wasn't trashing Bama and yeah you do have your comments against my beloved Dawgs and I'll defend them.. I can swap paint with the best of em..
My whole arguement in this thread has been about the greatest running back and the only stuff people can bring up is from some nobody writing an article from the middle of farm country... 

I'm still waiting on Grit and Sleeze to show me some stuff with meat and not there actual opionons...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Honest question, if Bama has been a joke for years, then Why have we won a NC since Ga has?



Talking about the last ten years.  Not all time.  Don't misunderstand me.  I will be the first to admit that Alabama has an impressive football history.  They have had some great teams.  They will some day again.  I know that it's all cyclical.  We just came out of a dry spell.  Everybody goes through them whether they want to admit it or not.  Not talking about the entire history of the program.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 23, 2008)

I could care less who the best back of all time is, I'm wanting to watch the best back of right now.  Once they leave College i don't care much anymore. I do try to keep up with Bama players, but thats about it.  BTW anybody know if Brodie Croyle is going to start at KC this year?  Also where is David Greene at now days?  Behind Croyle he is definetly my favorite SEC QB in recent times.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 23, 2008)

Ol' Grit has about the same way of lookin' at things.  Only with slightly more better grammar.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I could care less who the best back of all time is, I'm wanting to watch the best back of right now.  Once they leave College i don't care much anymore. I do try to keep up with Bama players, but thats about it.  BTW anybody know if Brodie Croyle is going to start at KC this year?  Also where is David Greene at now days?  Behind Croyle he is definetly my favorite SEC QB in recent times.



You know it's funny that you ask and maybe you are baiting me but he's backing Croyle up in K.C..  Croyle was a heck of a player and I was glad when he was gone.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> You know it's funny that you ask and maybe you are baiting me but he's backing Croyle up in K.C..  Croyle was a heck of a player and I was glad when he was gone.



I'm not baiting you, swear it.  Didn't know that.  Greene was one of the best play action passers in the game, loved to watch him play.  Brodie was/is explosive, he's a little fragile though.  Awesome arm, give him time and he will light you up.  I'd like to see him get a few starts this year and really see if he's made for the NFL or not.


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 23, 2008)

*croyle*



Blue Iron said:


> I could care less who the best back of all time is, I'm wanting to watch the best back of right now.  Once they leave College i don't care much anymore. I do try to keep up with Bama players, but thats about it.  BTW anybody know if Brodie Croyle is going to start at KC this year?  Also where is David Greene at now days?  Behind Croyle he is definetly my favorite SEC QB in recent times.



OL-BRODIE he was my favorite bammer quarterback,it's a shame the bear isnt still around he could get him 4 more yr's of eligibility never did beat AUBURN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Double D (Jul 23, 2008)

*KC no more*



South GA Dawg said:


> You know it's funny that you ask and maybe you are baiting me but he's backing Croyle up in K.C..  Croyle was a heck of a player and I was glad when he was gone.



Actually, KC released Greene not too long ago.  Surely, someone will pick him up during camps if for nothing else an extra arm in camp.  Thought he'd be getting some more playing time by now.


----------



## SuperSport (Jul 23, 2008)

Greene hasn't really ever been given a chance!


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 24, 2008)

*greene*



SuperSport said:


> Greene hasn't really ever been given a chance!


IVE  ALWAYS ADMIRED THE GUY HE'S A WINNER !!!! I SURE THOUGHT HE WOULD GO FARTHER  IN THE NFL THAN JAY CUTLER


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> You really are that slow aren't you??... You said you could find articles and VIDEOS and I'm still waiting for one of those items from you... Not to mention I said "CREDITABLE" sources.. The article Ole Blue Hair put out there was from "Randy Inman" with the Associated Content.. Whatever the heck that is... Why don't you do your homework before you come and play with the big boys little gator.. Why don't you look at his BIO and see what creditability he actually has... Oh wait, he has a high school degree... Man, that's some in depth stuff right there.. He has no more knowledge about the sport then anyone else.. Like I said before, give me some real CREDITABLE stories and videos that you said were just out there everywhere... I understand you're having a hard time with that and we all know Gators have brains the size of peas and all but c'mon man... Get with it or stick to high school ball..
> 
> This thread has gone into 3 pages and you are still hee-hawing around...


 




Still looking, Sleeze?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2008)

bonehead-rm said:


> IVE ALWAYS ADMIRED THE GUY HE'S A WINNER !!!!


 
I'll actually give some love to ol Tebow... He seems to be cut from the same mould as Greene and Pollack... We'll see how his career finishes up at Florida before I make my final decision but I love the way all of them hold themselves... Wish the Sport had more like em... Greene is a 100% class act and for me to include Tebow in this conversation it's a plus for you Gators... Gators, that won't happen very often so you better save it until Jacksonville cause after that Tebow will be nothing more then a Crash test Dummy for our defense..


----------



## kevina (Jul 24, 2008)

*kumbaya*

i am glad to see everyone getting along now!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 24, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> yall try taking a deep breath before posting



Good Advice,will act on it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 24, 2008)

LIB MR ducks said:


> I thought this was an Auburn thread? But everyone knows the Dawgs and Roll Tard fans aren't the sharpest knives in the drawer so I will type slowly. Just in case all of you forgot Auburn was the last SEC team to have a perfect record (13-0) in 2004. So please Dawg fans stop whining about not getting into the NC game last year.
> 
> WAR EAGLE!!!



Ok to start with I hear this from the fans of rival teams all the time.  My question is, who whined?  On this forum I mean.  I know I didn't.  I don't remember any of the other Dawgs that post alot whining.  Alot of us hoped to get USC in the Rose but I don't remember any whining. The truth is any fanbase represented on this forum could be accused of whining rightly or wrongly just about any time.  We Dawgs are the majority here so some of the others like to play wronged minority alot.  Now to Auburn and the undefeated season.  I think that stunk to high heavan.  Yall were an undefeated SEC and deserved to play for the NC as such.  It was inexcusable and just more of the love affair by the powers that be with Chokelahoma.  I don't know that yall would have beaten that USC team but it wouldn't have beeen the rat kiling that it was against Chokelahoma.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 27, 2008)

Auburn did everything they could to win a National Title a few years back.  They went undefeated in the SEC, won the SEC championship game and was left out.   It doesnt really matter how good the team plays if they dont get the shot

When was the last SEC undefeated team other than Auburn that did not get the title


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 27, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> Auburn did everything they could to win a National Title a few years back. They went undefeated in the SEC, won the SEC championship game and was left out. It doesnt really matter how good the team plays if they dont get the shot
> 
> When was the last SEC undefeated team other than Auburn that did not get the title


 
I remember that year vividly, despite my age, and that was just wrong. Auburn more than deserved a shot at the NC. 

It was one of the most obvious reasons against the BCS system and to go to a playoff system.


----------



## BOWROD (Jul 27, 2008)

ANY TEAM IN THE SEC THAT GOES UNDEFEATED DESERVES A SHOT AT THE NC GAME [ even vanderbilt} !!!!!!


----------

